# [PORTAGE] x11-libs/libgksu (close)

## carlos plaza

Un saludos a todos los integrantes de este excelente foro

Me anime a instalar GNOME 3.30 ahora que está disponible con OpenRC.

Todo salio bien, pero ahora no logro arreglar este pequeño problemita:

 *Quote:*   

> existing preserved libs:
> 
> >>> package: gnome-base/libgtop-2.36.0
> 
>  *  - /usr/lib64/libgtop-2.0.so.10
> ...

 

Hago lo que me dice portage emerge @preserved-rebuild

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild 

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/libgksu:2".

(dependency required by "@preserved-rebuild" [argument])
```

Reviso los paquetes:

```
gnome-base/libgtop

      Latest version available: 2.38.0

      Latest version installed: 2.38.0

```

```
x11-libs/libgksu

      Latest version installed: 2.0.12-r4

      Homepage:      http://www.nongnu.org/gksu/
```

```
 emerge -a x11-libs/libgksu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/libgksu".

```

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/libgksu
> 
> ...

 

x11-libs/libgksu fue eliminado de portage en DIC18. No deberías tenerlo en tu sistema. Comprueba si es dependencia de algún paquete:

```
equery depends libgksu
```

En caso negativo, elimínalo.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/libgksu fue eliminado de portage en DIC18. No deberías tenerlo en tu sistema. Comprueba si es dependencia de algún paquete:
> 
> ```
> equery depends libgksu
> ```
> ...

 

```
equery depends libgksu

 * These packages depend on libgksu:
```

No tiene dependencia, sera eliminado   :Wink: 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

 :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

----------

